# O1 vs A2



## JJohnston

Was there any advantage to the softer O1? Did they cut any better?


----------



## DouginVa

Not that I noticed. Other users may think differently, but keeping an edge sharper longer is more important to me.


----------



## PurpLev

good experience with LN- one of the better companies out there..

just as a side note (not to take away from A2 keeping an edge longer than O1) - not all O1 tool steel is the same. there is crappy O1, and there is quality O1 just like with everything else in life.


----------



## mikema

If it is good O1 tool steel, you can get them sharper then A2 steel, but the edge does not hold as long. I personally prefer the harder A2 steel as I am not having to sharpen it as often, and I can still get the edges very sharp.


----------



## StephenPrunier

I have the A2 set with the 1/8. The set now comes with the 3/16 instead. You made a great choice! I love L.N. Matter of fact, I received some more stuff from them today! I work with hand tools 98% of the time, so in the long run for me, the higher cost is worth the investment because of the quality and customer service.


----------

